# Got away with that one!



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I had to drop the van off in Javea and ride the bike back, 190 miles each way & the forecast was heavy showers all the way up the east coast. It was one of those days that you don't get very often when the road seems to go in exactly in the right direction at the right time to miss them all. You can see them right & left but skeedaddle straight through the dry bit in the middle.
As a biker of more years than I care to remember I know that days like this are rare.

With luck like that today what chance a lottery win?



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> With luck like that today what chance a lottery win?
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


well if you do I´m your best mate lol

JO xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Remember it was me who prayed to the rain gods


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Remember it was me who prayed to the rain gods



Oh, so its your fault!!!! my garden was flooded this morning!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I didn't win the lottery so I guess it's back to being Billy-no-mates



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Well, I didn't win the lottery so I guess it's back to being Billy-no-mates
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


did someone say summat????? 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡Amigos para siempre! ......means you will always be my friend.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What you riding doggy?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ¡Amigos para siempre! ......means you will always be my friend.


Gracias señor.



> What you riding doggy?


Honda 700 Transalp. I had to ditch the sports bikes for the sake of life & licence. I really like the Transalp & it's perfect for a bit of off road riding along all the ramblas around here.



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nice allround bike doggy. Had the 650 a few years ago....and I understand the 700 is a big improvement.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Nice allround bike doggy. Had the 650 a few years ago....and I understand the 700 is a big improvement.


We've yet to see photographic proof - we've only seen up to 1975 so far!

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Nice allround bike doggy. Had the 650 a few years ago....and I understand the 700 is a big improvement.


One thing I do know is it's a lot more comfy than the Aprilia ............ not quite as rapid tho'



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> We've yet to see photographic proof - we've only seen up to 1975 so far!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Ok, I'll show you mine.











Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours....lol!!!

Very nice Doggy!


Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours....lol!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Steady!


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Steady!
> 
> 
> Doggy


Sorry! Sun must have got to my head this afternoon!!! 

Nice to see there's a bit of space for your shopping on the sides. Or your thermos and sarnies.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Sorry! Sun must have got to my head this afternoon!!!
> 
> Nice to see there's a bit of space for your shopping on the sides. Or your thermos and sarnies.
> 
> Tallulah.x


.............. fold away zimmer frame!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> .............. fold away zimmer frame!!
> 
> Jo


pmsl!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Sorry! Sun must have got to my head this afternoon!!!
> 
> Nice to see there's a bit of space for your shopping on the sides. Or your thermos and sarnies.
> 
> Tallulah.x


Aye, well when we sort Mrs Doggy out with summat similar we're off across Morocco and there's even a plan in the offing for overland to India so we'll need a bit of luggage space.



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> .............. fold away zimmer frame!!
> 
> Jo


Aye, for that as well



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Very nice doggy!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, well when we sort Mrs Doggy out with summat similar we're off across Morocco and there's even a plan in the offing for overland to India so we'll need a bit of luggage space.
> 
> Doggy


Larger panniers required then, methinks. Barely enough room for a clean pair of underpants and a toothbrush at the moment. (Or Mrs D's plant pots - did you manage to bring those over, btw??!)

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Larger panniers required then, methinks. Barely enough room for a clean pair of underpants and a toothbrush at the moment. (Or Mrs D's plant pots - did you manage to bring those over, btw??!)
> 
> Tallulah.x


Nope, we decided that enough was enough and anything we left we could always get sent over later....... a sensible decision which meant the van was only moderately overloaded.



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, well when we sort Mrs Doggy out with summat similar we're off across Morocco and there's even a plan in the offing for overland to India so we'll need a bit of luggage space.
> 
> Doggy



Certainly looks like you've packed your "sense of adventure".....boom boom!!!

Dreadful....sorry!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Certainly looks like you've packed your "sense of adventure".....boom boom!!!
> 
> Dreadful....sorry!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear

The most essential thing we packed was a sense of humour ........ reckon you can't get very far without one of those



Doggy


----------

